# monster mud waterproofing????



## stretchnuts

hey haunters does any one have a good way of waterproofing my scarecrows head so the rain doesn't ruin it. it is made with monster mud and is suseptible to rain. any techniques will be greatful.


----------



## pyro

i sprayed mine with clear spray paint matte finish, it worked fine ,rain and wind for 3 days before halloween, still in one piece


----------



## Stratusfear02

Some people use a flat finish polyurethane to help "seal" them.


----------



## mikeq91

On the Terror Syndicate video, they put a waterbased polyurethane in a spray bottle and just spray it right on. I'm planning on doing this, but I haven't tried it yet so I don't know how well it actually works.


----------



## mike

wELL, HOW DID IT WORK?


----------



## BadOleRoss

I have use the spray on method that TS recommends and it worked fine. However, I have 2 other MM props that I didnt do anything to and they have held up just fine for the past 4-5 years.


----------

